

Intelligence Agencies Running Mass Number of Propaganda Accounts on Social Media - devx
http://politicalblindspot.com/leaked-intelligence-agencies-running-mass-number-of-propaganda-accounts-on-social-media/

======
ccarter84
That Doctorow book "Little Brother" sure seems to have hit the nail on the
head in a lot of the examples he was giving of government activity...

